# carro a control remoto sin microcontroladores



## el_nero

Soy nuevo en abrir un tema en el foro pero conozco este foro hace 2 años por diversos trabajos en la universidad.

Bueno el punto es q deseo hacer un carro a control remoto solo q me falta conocimientos en el sentido q no sé q motores ponerle, estaba pensando un motor dc para el avance y retroceso pero para la dirección aún no sé, tengo un carro de juguete q solo avanza y retrocede mediante su control remoto pero no tiene dirección y quisiera agregar eso q le hace falta y también una buena velocidad; q motores me recomiendan el asunto es q no quiero utilizar controladores pic (no sé como configurarlos).
Les agradecería algunas sugerencias o planos electrónicos o algo para realizar ese proyecto.
quiero q sea sencillo (velocidad, avance, retroceso, izquierda y derecha).

De antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Jairo

hola
nose realmente como quieres hacer el control del carro, si lo vas ha hacer por el mismo control remotot o de alguna otra forma, dependiendo de eso te va a tocar o no usar in PIC, pero bueno los motores que te sugiero son los comunes de DC, si quieres daptar cosas a tu carro te sugiero que el movimiento sea por traccion diferencial, que se mueva como los tractores, con llantas tipo oruga, entonces seria un motor a cada lado, si pones los dos para adelante, el carro tomaria esa direccion y viceversa, si pornes el motor derecho para adelante y/o el motor izquierdo para atras el carro giraria para ñla derecha y viceversa, para invertir el sentido de giro puedes hacerlo con reles pero eso a vesces trae problemas mejor has un punete H con transistores, para e control de velocidad si desea acerlo es mas que seguro que necesitaria un PIC adema seria mas sencillo que con circuitteria exteran porque tienes que hacer control por pwm, se lo puede hacer sin PIC , todo depende de la aplicacion y como lo vas a controlr

si no entiendes algo me preguntas
SAludos
Jairo


----------



## JorgeM

Buenos diaas
en la escuela nos encargaron un proyecto y queremos lo mismo, con control de velocidad y radiofrecuencia, pero manejado por el puerto paralelo, tenemos mosfets ir640 para lo de pwm pero no sabemos como aplicarlo jeej, nos podrian ayudar? 
gracias y perdon por no responder la pregunta del post


----------



## Favsto

No es tan dificil el segundo proyecto, yo lo hice, pero todo salio terriblemente mal por un error en el acoplamiento de tensiones, contactate conmigo a mi mail, y veremos que podemos hacer, no entiendo para que lo mosfets, pero bueno lo mejor es comprar un cochecito de juguete, de 4 direcciones, desarmarlo sin lastimarlo, y con las partes separadas: control, receptor, control de direcciones, y motores, empezar desde 0.


----------



## rafael hernandez

Hola a todos, talvez les pueda ayudar en algo, beamos, si quieren velocidad les recomiendo construir una plataforma tipo carro(osea un motor que mueba las ruedas traseras y un sistema de direccion delantera con un serbo) esto les dara maniobrabilidad traccion y velocidad, para controlar el motor de traccion les recomiendo usar un poente H untegrado el TA7291P es muy bueno barato y maneja suficiente ciriente ademas tiene un pin que es para un voltaje de referencia con el que podrian controlar la velocidad, para un control de velocidad mucho mejor usun un VCO (ocilador cotrolado por voltage) que con la variacion de un pequeño voltage podrian barier la frecuencia y por ende la velocidad, es como el PWM, para la direccion podrian usar un servo que practicamente trae todo listo y solo tienen que contolarlo con un pequeño voltage para que gire en el sitido y angulo deseado, el sistema mecanico para el giro de la direccion es muy sensiyo lo pueden haser ustedes mismos o lo pueden tomar de un cochesito de jugete
De esta forma podran controlar el auto sin nesesidad de PIC  
Si no entienden algo de lo que trato de explicar  o tienen una inquietud porfabor me preguntan 

Espero que estas ideas les sen utiles


----------



## Andryu

to estoy construyendo un carro a control  pero no se como hacer exactamente para controlar la velocidad, adermas de esto mean dicho que hacerlo a control remoto es muy constoso quisiera saber si hay una forma de hacerlo diferente para que sea mas economico, les pido el fa sean lo mas claro posible pya que yo no estudio electronica si no pedagogia, pero igual y es un trabajo de la u gracias.


----------



## jose arevalo

hola a todos tengo quiero reemplazar un circuito integrado LB1634 que es un controlador de movimiente de motor pero no se cual utilizar  los que e conseguido son de 16 pines y este  es de 8 pines


----------



## Hugo Arrellaga

para control de motores anda bien el driver L293B


----------



## yonacho

oie
esto te servira?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/

saludos


----------



## salitas26

Hola me gusto este aporte compañero una preguntica .
me gustaria saber el valor de los 4 resistores que  van hacia los interruptores en el emisor es que dice 330 pero no se si son K, M ,omhs bn etc..graxxx


----------



## carptroya

salitas son ohmios


----------



## sdel

hola salitas26 si te referis a 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/

las resistencias que yo use eran de 330 ohms por que era las que mas tenia a mano, cualquier valor puede andar, saludos


----------

